# Colonoscopy vs optional testing



## avrp (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all, I know there are probably many opinions about this. I'd like to hear from you guys.
I have never had a colonoscopy. I detest surgical procedures and Doctors....but I do what's necessary. I've read about options for "The Test" (in fact AARP magazine has an article this month)

There is one option called Cologuard. The lab looks for both blood and cancer-related DNA in the stool. This sounds like a pretty effective way to test. Especially if we have no symptoms or history.
They say not to eat any red meat for 3 days prior to testing or there may be false positive results.

Would you do this test and be satisfied or would you rather get the Colonoscopy?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

I looked into the test, I would definitely consider it as an alternative.


----------



## avrp (Mar 13, 2015)

April, would you still consider the test rather than the colo if you had a sibling with colon cancer?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

First there is no surefire alternative to a colonoscopy.  It is a simple procedure once you do the "prep".  The prep consists of a minimum fast of 12 hours (or 24 depending on which prep is used).  It is the consumption of a huge supply of a liquid laxative.  One that is done you will go the the clinic or hospital be given a light med to make you drowsy or go to sleep.  They perform the exam and if necessary zap any polyps they find with a laser built in to the scope and wake you up.  I have had three of them, no pain no strain but the prep is no fun.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

I will have to do a little more reading up to answer that.  Non related, my dad died of prostate cancer


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

After doing a bit more reading, it wouldn't work or be recommended in my case to begin with, but I wouldn't have minded not having to go through the prep work of a colonoscopy again for the umtenth time.  I've had it done more than once and the last time, it was inconclusive, so I had to go through a more invasive procedure while I was wide awake, I forget what it was called, but I was probed and turned and air was blown up into me and awwwwkkkkkkkkkkk, it was not the best experience.  A regular colonoscopy itself isn't a big deal, it's the prep work most people don't care for.  Some don't mind, some do.  But in the end we all do what we need to do, like it or not.

Some reading for those interested:

http://www.cologuardtest.com/


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

April, did you really say "in the end"??????


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, did you really say "in the end"??????



ops1:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

Good eye Jim.  You don't miss a trick.  LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Good eye Jim.  You don't miss a trick.  LOL



*Laughing, Thanks John, you're no slouch either.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't see the point unless there's a problem in that department - I'm not a meat eater so it seems irrelevant.


----------



## avrp (Mar 13, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I don't see the point unless there's a problem in that department - I'm not a meat eater so it seems irrelevant.



Cookie, my sister was just dx with stage 4 colon cancer. She is a vegan who does not eat any sugar and eats only organic.
Although diet does help prevent diseases, it's not a sure thing. That's whats so scary to me.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 13, 2015)

We have regular bowel cancer tests every two years after 60; through the post!
better than nothing; and my Dad has had bowel cancer, and recovered.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, it is scary and I've heard it all..... and I'm so sorry about your sister. After a while, tho, I am weary of all the preventative 'tests' we have to force ourselves to undergo ..... but everyone has to decide for themselves, do the research and make their own decision.


----------



## avrp (Mar 13, 2015)

Cookie, I feel that way sometimes too, so I understand what you mean. 
I have a decision to make....ugh!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sure you'll do the right thing, Marty.  I'm more concerned with genetic predisposition, when if my mother/sister had a certain disease, I'd make sure I got the tests.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2015)

Years ago I requested a colonoscopy but they talked me into a sigmoid.  Now I don't want a colonoscopy but should schedule one soon.   It's the prep that's a pain in the...well, not really- just inconvenient.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll have my third and final one later this year.

It's really a non-issue for me.  The procedure is painless, and while the prep is a little annoying, it's only once every 10 years.  The first time I had 3 or 4 non-cancerous polyps removed, but other than that I've been clean as a whistle.  I've known a couple folks who died of colon cancer and it is not a pleasant way to die.  I'd much rather avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## Kathiebronx (Mar 13, 2015)

I took this test about 2 months ago because I am on a blood thinner medication and can't have a colonoscopy. What Marty said is correct, the test is for detecting  blood and cancer-related DNA in the stool. My gastro doc recommended it in place of the colonoscopy. Although it is a bit messy, it beats the drink or pills one has to take before a colonoscopy.
Kathie


----------



## avrp (Mar 13, 2015)

Kathiebronx said:


> I took this test about 2 months ago because I am on a blood thinner medication and can't have a colonoscopy. What Marty said is correct, the test is for detecting  blood and cancer-related DNA in the stool. My gastro doc recommended it in place of the colonoscopy. Although it is a bit messy, it beats the drink or pills one has to take before a colonoscopy.
> Kathie



The test you are talking about is the cologuard test? I have called a few docs and pharmacists in the area and they are not aware of this test. It must be pretty new.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2015)

Gut cancer has a strong genetic component. If you have one or more first order relatives, parents or siblings, or if it appears to have been fairly common in the family history it is very important to have regular examinations. A colonoscopy reveals pre-cancerous polyps that can be dealt with early. Stool tests are fine but not as good as colonoscopies.

My husband has had two brothers who developed gut cancer, the first died, the second has been saved due to radical surgery - stomach completely removed - and his mother developed bowel cancer quite late in life. Family history reveals others in her line with bowel cancer. Hubby has been having regular colonoscopies and endoscopies since his brother died. So far he has been OK.

I've had just one examination - a barium enema - but without any family history of gut cancer, or cancer in general, I don't bother with these tests now.


----------



## Kathiebronx (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not sure what it is called. I know the doctor said I was the first patient he had used it  on. . I will do some more research and find out from the doc's office on Mon what the test is called.
Kathie


----------



## pchrise (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, did you really say "in the end"??????


  You again, with the dumb and dummer.......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

marty said:


> There is one option called Cologuard. The lab looks for both blood and cancer-related DNA in the stool. This sounds like a pretty effective way to test. Especially if we have no symptoms or history.
> They say not to eat any red meat for 3 days prior to testing or there may be false positive results.
> 
> Would you do this test and be satisfied or would you rather get the Colonoscopy?



My husband and I have never had a colonoscopy, and don't intend to unless there is a problem that mandates it.  We both have mailed to us yearly, a fecal occult test that is done at home, and non invasive.  If there's ever an issue with those results, we would consider what is necessary to do next.

I don't get many of the annual 'preventative' tests anymore, that I was conditioned to receive.  I don't want to subject myself to any unnecessary x-ray radiation unless there's no choice.  I think these tests are performed and advertised mostly to make money for the medical corporations who benefit financially from all who 'get on board', and their effectiveness in preventing cancer is not convincing to me.

My brother in law was a healthy man, he was physically fit and active, ate a healthy, mostly vegetarian diet and did not smoke or drink.  After having an annual colonoscopy, and routine polyp removal, he was informed that he had developed colon cancer.  After having a section of his colon removed and going through the usual expensive and painful "treatments" of chemo/radiation, etc., he was told that the cancer was now in his prostate.  After having that surgically and medically "treated", they said his cancer had spread to other organs.  Long story short, a healthy man with no history of colon cancer in his family, ended up dying at home in a "hospice" hospital bed, at the age of 65.

I've also heard too many stories over the years about perforations during that procedure that sometimes result in death, and infections due to poorly sanitized instruments.  I respect everyone's choice to decide what's best for them and their bodies, but until I know it's a necessary risk, I will not be having any colonoscopies in my future.  http://blog.naturalhealthyconcepts....you-should-know-before-getting-a-colonoscopy/


----------



## Glinda (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, did you really say "in the end"??????



Jim, if this wasn't such a serious topic, I'd give you a BIG LOL but since it is, you get a little lol.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 13, 2015)

Marty, I would highly recommend getting the colonoscopy.  I've known at least 6 people, including myself, who delayed getting one and then, after they finally went through with it, said it was no big deal. As others have posted, the prep is not fun but the procedure itself is easy.  Please do seriously consider it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

One of the funniest things you'll ever read:  Dave Barry's "A Journey into my Colon"



http://www.miamiherald.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/dave-barry/article1928847.html


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2015)

avrp said:


> Cookie, my sister was just dx with stage 4 colon cancer. She is a vegan who does not eat any sugar and eats only organic.
> Although diet does help prevent diseases, it's not a sure thing. That's whats so scary to me.



A lot of cancers could be from the environment, pollution , stress, a perfect storm of a more common disease & weakened immune system. This is one reason I don't pay much attention to family history anymore. I should be pushing daisies or look like Frankenstein from stitches and scars if I worried about family medical history followed by medical industry procedures. I know too many in the family that did everything they were told medically including testing and I have already matched or surpassed their ages along with not getting their ailments. I've worked on fitness and nutrition including daily vitamins my entire adult life where other family members did not. Also being younger I was exposed to fewer environmental hazards which were eliminated by time and law. I would not obsess over older family members or peers medical histories.


----------



## Phillygal (Jul 1, 2015)

My GP got in my face 2 years ago after some bloodwork and said "you have colon cancer". She had been mad I was refusing mammography and colonoscopy. 

So she sent me to an oncologist. He took one look at my blood work, said it's bc of my inflammatory disease processes (diiabetes and pulmonary hypertension) and that I don't have cancer. Less than 5 minutes and he didn't recommend either test. 

I have no family history as I was adopted.


----------



## Red (Jul 1, 2015)

I was going to reply to this thread the other day, but I hesitated as it is such a touchy subject for me and makes me shudder to think of my experience(s).  But if it helps someone else with their decision, I guess I should share.

Most of my adult life I had to have polyps removed every two years. (family history of cancer and polyps).  I had already survived cancer of my breast, two malignant lumps (one on my arm and one at the top of my neck at the back.  I was sick and tired of fighting this disease and wanted to just give up.

I had a bad experience with my last colonoscopy and the medicine wore off and I had the worse pain I had ever endured (that was a long time ago when they just gave you a needle, but didn't hook you up to IV so they could add some if you experienced pain).  I said I would never come back, would rather die.  I went 10 years without one.  Then my new doctor insisted I have one as he wanted me to have all tests when he took me on as a new patient because I had relocated.

Sure enough, not one but two cancers.  This surgery claimed nearly half of my bowel.  Luckily it was my right side I lost, otherwise I would have ended up with the bag.  If that is not all, over the next couple of years I had three incisional hernias, and the last one, I am sure I visited the pearly gates and had acute delirium....but again I survived.  Twice I have had mesh installed which caused strangulation and an emergency operation. It feels like it is giving me problems again, and I am terrified to have another operation to have it corrected.  When it gives me a problem, I am real sick.  To the point I consider suicide rather than undergo any more pain.

I have been sick most of my life, I don't believe I know what it feels like to be physically and mentally well.  It must be wonderful.

If I had it to do all over again, I would go in every two years and have those polyps removed.  It is now time to do it again......I will do it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2015)

Phillygal said:


> My GP got in my face 2 years ago after some bloodwork and said "you have colon cancer". She had been mad I was refusing mammography and colonoscopy.
> 
> So she sent me to an oncologist. He took one look at my blood work, said it's bc of my inflammatory disease processes (diiabetes and pulmonary hypertension) and that I don't have cancer. Less than 5 minutes and he didn't recommend either test.
> 
> I have no family history as I was adopted.



Misdiagnosis not only cause financial stress but treatments can stress the body in more ways than one. Most doctors blessed with an excellent memory needed to pass the academic credentialing process just know that this test result equals this diagnosis without a second thought. Because that's what they memorized but not thought about it. A perfect example of production line medicine.

Good for you no cancer.


----------

